# lot of cmd.exe are running on my machine



## omalok (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi 

I am facing one issue from last 5 -7 days. I found lot of CMD.exe running in my task manager which eats up my CPU and CPU usage goes to 100%.

I have latest symantes antivirus with all the patches installed..I did a complete scanning ..and there is no virus is found in my machine.

My Symantes client firewall is also not showing any missleanous programme.

Please help.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

You may want to have a look using Process Explorer, to see what cmd.exe is being run by.

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb896653.aspx

It's a bigger, better version of Task Manager.


----------

